# Rifle Scope debate



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I am having a debate with myself and the great reviews that both these scopes are receiving.

Leupold VX-1 3-9x50 vs Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40

What do you all think?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have the vortex diamondback HP on my sons gun. It's a 4-12 x 42. I picked it up for $199. I was totally impress by it I went and got another for my 300.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a huge difference in the light gathering of the 50mm bell on the Leupold. If your rings can accommodate that size scope then I would take Leupold every time. If you can't go to a 50mm then still buy a Leupold...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No debate, Leupold


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The diamondback also has a 3.5-10x50 if you want to pull the extra light. 

I love ever vortex I have ever owned. Haven't been as impressed with some vx2 and vx1 stuff, but thinks could have changed the last couple years. Quality, but very simple. Idk. Hard to explain. Go feel both and neither should hurt your feelings if bought.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'm leaning towards the Leupold right now, especially with the deal that is going on right now with it. I just need to find the right base and scope mounts for my gun though.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dirtbag08 said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm leaning towards the Leupold right now, especially with the deal that is going on right now with it. I just need to find the right base and scope mounts for my gun though.


What gun? Leupold makes some great wind adjustable bases and their basic rings work excellent. Cheap too


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Leupold in 4x12 

Seriously though, I love 4x12 power scopes, seems perfect to my eyes.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> There is a huge difference in the light gathering of the 50mm bell on the Leupold. If your rings can accommodate that size scope then I would take Leupold every time. If you can't go to a 50mm then still buy a Leupold...


Law of physics: Double the magnification and you will need 4x the light gathering to keep the image the same brightness. So yea, bigger bells are generally way more useful for higher powers... that said, I have a 6.5-20 40mm on one gun and I've yet to run into a case where the image wasn't bright enough during legal shooting hours.

-DallanC


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

RandomElk, I am putting on my CVA Optima. Currently been shooting iron sights. I"m not looking to break the bank though


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone have experience with the Dead On scope mount by CVA?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Buy the Leupold, use the crap out of it, never need the fantastic warranty, will it to your kids when you die. -----SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dirtbag08 said:


> RandomElk, I am putting on my CVA Optima. Currently been shooting iron sights. I"m not looking to break the bank though


Ah... the new muzzleloader laws. Well, Konus has some scopes that have reticles predesigned with ML loads. They are partnered with CVA.

That said, for ML hunting a large bell could be a slight inconvenience depending on what hunting you are doing. Also, having 4 as your lowest power, be prepared for that 25 yard shot that you can't turn mag down. I use 4 power out to 300, haven't tried it at 25. Since you will be doing long range shooting, I wouldn't worry about these. 16 power with a 50 bell :mrgreen: love these new rules.


----------

